# Pacific Race Way



## glen campbell (Jan 31, 2008)

Is Pacific Race way tuesday night races a USCF race? Or is it just a training race that dose not count for upgrades. I raced at SIR (Pacific race way) in the 80s and it was a traing race BUT you could use it for upgrades so is it the same thing?


----------



## Spinnerman (Oct 21, 2004)

It is a training race. I know of riders who have used the results to upgrade, but only to a 3. To updgrade to a 2, you need USCF, UCI (Canada) or OBRA (Oregon) to get your 2 in Washington State.


----------



## Travis (Oct 14, 2005)

can anyone give any difference in experience between SIR and Seward park crits? Is the SIR course more of a flat, sprinters course?

thanks, TWD


----------



## Spinnerman (Oct 21, 2004)

Travis said:


> can anyone give any difference in experience between SIR and Seward park crits? Is the SIR course more of a flat, sprinters course?
> 
> thanks, TWD


Pacific Raceways has three different courses that can run in both directions. Flat, a hill and a big hill with the 'S' curve either descending or ascending.

Seward Park is flat (I mean it is a big ring course) run in both directions. It has more like a dip with a wide sweeping corner on one end (basically you make a 180 degree turn on both ends) and a very sharp technical turn on the other.


----------



## glen campbell (Jan 31, 2008)

By the way I have not raced since about 93, Mercer Is still have the crit?? now that was fun.


----------



## Travis (Oct 14, 2005)

I haven't seen an MI crit listed anywhere


----------



## Poppadaddio (Apr 15, 2007)

*And the First Race is Next Tuesday!*



Travis said:


> can anyone give any difference in experience between SIR and Seward park crits? Is the SIR course more of a flat, sprinters course?
> 
> thanks, TWD


Check it out: http://www.buduracing.com/pdf/courses for 2008.pdf


----------



## jcolley (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm kind of thinking about coming to one of these as a first race. I have no experience whatsoever and figure I'll watch a couple first to to get the flow of things down.

Any reason not to look at this one?


----------



## glen campbell (Jan 31, 2008)

did tuesday race at PRW tonight, I was good getting back on that track. Its been a long time.


----------



## Poppadaddio (Apr 15, 2007)

*Can't Wait for Next Week*



glen campbell said:


> did tuesday race at PRW tonight, I was good getting back on that track. Its been a long time.


Dittos.
Short race, definitely not too hot, no one crashed that I know of. I thought I was in the running for the sprints and at the end, but with a field like that there's always plenty of guys to come zooming up at the last.


----------



## glen campbell (Jan 31, 2008)

You know cycling is a very HUMBLING sport, which I was humbled on Tue night when I won the second sprint and come to find out two guys were out in front on a break. Ya I was humbled. It gos to show you theirs ALWAYS some one thats faster than you.


----------

